# Device box on round light pole



## erics37

Has any manufacturer devised a way to attach one of these:










to one of these:










Without it being too ugly or obtrusive?


----------



## leland

erics37 said:


> Has any manufacturer devised a way to attach one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without it being too ugly or obtrusive?



Nope. (to my Knowledge).


----------



## MollyHatchet29

I'm going to have to fight this battle soon and was wondering the same thing. My neighbor (he's a plumber; fixed my shower in exchange for this) has a light pole and wants a receptacle attached to it. If only there was a box mad to fit the curvature of it. So far, I have a similar weatherproof box, rated cover and lots of silicon to seal the gap. If you find a way that looks nicer, do share! I'll keep researching and let you know if I find a better method.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

If this job is from scratch you can get poles with gfi's in them. I just priced one last week.


----------



## MollyHatchet29

mcclary's electrical said:


> If this job is from scratch you can get poles with gfi's in them. I just priced one last week.


Forum surfing and driving again, eh, McClary? Naughty naughty... Haha!


----------



## knowshorts

I've drilled and tapped poles to 1/2" NPT, inserted a close nipple and spun on a bell box. Didn't look bad.


----------



## oldtimer

knowshorts said:


> I've drilled and tapped poles to 1/2" NPT, inserted a close nipple and spun on a bell box. Didn't like bad.


 

See thread ..... post electrical outlet.


----------



## erics37

mcclary's electrical said:


> If this job is from scratch you can get poles with gfi's in them. I just priced one last week.


Unfortunately it's not from scratch. They want receptacles on existing poles - it's the top floor of a parking garage. No concrete cutting will be getting done so it's pretty much just pull the conductors in the existing conduits.



knowshorts said:


> I've drilled and tapped poles to 1/2" NPT, inserted a close nipple and spun on a bell box. Didn't look bad.


That's a good idea.... might consider something like that!


----------



## ptcrtn

*Raco 5183-0 Black Mini Cover and Curved Back Receptacle*

Curved back 1-1/2 in. radius - for 3 inch diameter pole mounting. For use with light poles. Provides a safe and convenient means of accessing power for holiday lighting, power tools, and the like. Self-closing lid assures weatherproof protection. Includes installation hardware and receptacle.


----------



## oldtimer

ptcrtn said:


> *Raco 5183-0 Black Mini Cover and Curved Back Receptacle*
> 
> Curved back 1-1/2 in. radius - for 3 inch diameter pole mounting. For use with light poles. Provides a safe and convenient means of accessing power for holiday lighting, power tools, and the like. Self-closing lid assures weatherproof protection. Includes installation hardware and receptacle.


 
DEJA VU ??????? :laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E

oldtimer said:


> See thread ..... post electrical outlet.


http://www.electriciantalk.com/f17/post-electrical-outlet-42706/
oldtimer 
Electric Al

 

Join Date: Jun 2010
Location: Canada
Posts: 3,634 









*Post electrical outlet* 
Outlet box to fit on round pole.







*Ladder Rest Sign*
*LS-178*​ 
Fits a 3" O/D post with
two 3/4" holes​ 
3 1/2" x 8" numbering area
numbers sold seperately​ 
Overall: 6 1/2" H x 18" W ​ 

*Post Electrical Outlet*
*CO-268*​ 
Curved to fit 3" round post.
1 1/4" hole required​ 
__________________


----------



## ptcrtn

oldtimer said:


> DEJA VU ??????? :laughing:


sorry I did not read that thread,but I knew about the outlet


----------



## erics37

Looks like that thing is designed to fit only 3" poles. The ones I'm looking at are bigger (like 8" or so)


----------



## Shockdoc

Holesaw a 7/8 hole in pole and box, send a scrap of #12 to handhole from new hole. slip a chase nipple on scrap, tie knot in wire behind it. pull wire and chase nipple thru hole, slip box over it , install locknut. Use two self drilling screws to support box.

I found it easier to use T11 boxes and long chase nipples.


----------

